# Remington 870 Super Mag Express - Synthetic/Wood



## lucdavis (Dec 28, 2012)

Remington 870 Express Super Mag, Camo synthetic stock, includes unused original wood stock. Stock and bluing showing wear&#8230; Been a great waterfowling gun, but upgraded! Handles 2-3/4″, 3″ and 3-1/2″ shells. 28″ barrel. - $300, Lucas (801) 842-8210 Live in Tooele, but can meet along the wasatch front.


----------



## lucdavis (Dec 28, 2012)

bump


----------



## lucdavis (Dec 28, 2012)

bump


----------



## GreenFletchings (Aug 29, 2014)

Hey! Are you still trying to sell this?


----------



## lucdavis (Dec 28, 2012)

Sold


----------

